# Krampus Christmas Crossover Ornaments



## drazster (Oct 1, 2008)

Krampus Christmas Ornament










Sorry about the alliteration. It takes a bit of a literary bent to appreciate one of my recent projects for what it is.

Krampus, for those that aren't familiar with him is St. Nick's little helper in certain Ancient European Christmas traditions. He is, for all intents and purposes, a demon that St. Nick gives you to if you are a bad little girl or boy. I was fascinated to learn that he still plays a pretty serious role in German and other Nordic countries in the form of Krampus parades. You can read more here before I start boring you: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krampus#Krampus

Anyway, I wanted to bring a little Krampus into my Christmas and so I made this little fella for my tree and one for most of my friends. He has been a big hit and I bring him, and some of his friends, out for Halloween and just leave them up until Christmas. Unfortunately I don't have photos for the first step so we will start with an explanation.

You will need:
Super Sculpty 1 box
Tin foil
clay tools
tooth pick/needle
assorted paints.

crumple your tin foil into a ball approximately 2 inches in diameter. Cover this ball with a light layer of clay. Then choose a side of the clay ball that looks like it should be where the face will be. Build up your nose, forehead, jaw line and cheeks. Make two indents for eyes and add a small ball of clay for the eye and a snake of clay at the top and bottom for eye lids. smooth everything out with your clay tools. Remember he can be ugly as sin and he will fit right in!

photo at this stage: PC152921.jpg picture by drazster - Photobucket

At this point I add a small loop of clay to the back of his head so that I can attach a black ribbon when all is finished. Make sure this is securely blended or it can snap off under stress and send your finished ornament to the ground and the trash heap.

Krampus has two horns that look something like goat's horns or devil horns. I accomplish this by making two clay snakes that I twist together and pinch off when I feel they are the appropriate size.

Now bake your ornament, following the proscribed directions on the product's box. When he comes out it's time to paint.

I like to color wash my ornament in black and then after that has dried come back and add red to his skin. He is typically red or blacked skin but you can do what you like.

PC152923.jpg picture by drazster - Photobucket

PC162925.jpg picture by drazster - Photobucket

Spray him down with a coat of sealer. Shiny or flat your call as they both create interesting looks. And as a final touch I add black ribbon and hot glue on pieces of black hair to give him a beard and mane.

PC172928.jpg picture by drazster - Photobucket

I hope you find this interesting and maybe a little informative. Merry Halloween and Happy Christmas!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Ooo. Ok, I have noseprints on my computer monitor now.

I saw similar little Christmas figures (less evil, more troll-like) when I was in Iceland.

Really, really great piece. Would be honoured to have something like that on my tree *wink wink, knudge knudge*


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

ooh yeah me too. I love that. My mother would sooo need that. She loves Christmas and I love halloween. Its the perfect gift for my mom.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Hey Drazster, looks like a business opportunity to me! If you go into production, count me in for one! Very nice ornament!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that is cool
good work draz...


----------

